# Christmas tree layout



## JRay8 (Nov 21, 2021)

loving the lighted fastrack for the Christmas tree


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice lights, though the tree looks worse then a Charlie Brown tree. 
Do they only light when the train is on them?


----------



## JRay8 (Nov 21, 2021)

Each section lights as the train crosses it then turns off when it passes. Pretty cool for the Christmas layout. 
is there a way to post video here?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JRay8 said:


> Each section lights as the train crosses it then turns off when it passes. Pretty cool for the Christmas layout.
> is there a way to post video here?


Easiest is to put on you tube then just copy it's link and paste here, it will show as the video not a link after you paste it.


----------



## JRay8 (Nov 21, 2021)

Here’s the video 









Christmas train







youtube.com


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JRay8 said:


> Here’s the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that is really close at the crossing. Another 1/4 inch would have been a crash.


----------



## JRay8 (Nov 21, 2021)

It’s less than 1/2” at the crossing.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm not getting the video when it pulls up You Tube. Can you post the video link so I can watch this?


----------

